
FTC has cleared Google - AdMob deal - ashishbharthi
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/05/working-with-admob-to-move-mobile.html
======
mawhidby
I am curious as to what the FTC would have done with this had Apple not
introduced their own ad platform. Do you think this deal would not have been
allowed?

~~~
Tycho
I am by no means an authority on this subject but does the whole concept of a
'monopoly' (or such) on _advertising_ not strike anyone else as as bit...
silly? As in, to advertise one only needs some sort of property and then no
one could stop you using it to host advertisements.

I suppose you could say the same about any industry - if you own property then
you can _attempt_ to enter the market. But something strikes me as different
about advertising, can't quite put my finger on it.

